

Quantum Theory Proves That Consciousness Moves to Another Universe After Death - ibsathish
http://www.learning-mind.com/quantum-theory-proves-that-consciousness-moves-to-another-universe-after-death/

======
bengunnink
No it doesn't. You're a liar and a fabulist, and your pseudo-scientific blog
postings don't deserve recognition. Stop spamming crappy blogs on a technology
site.

